# Your most anticipated record, ou cant wait me it's brabant ensemble Jacob Obrecht!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Your most anticipated record, you can't wait me it's brabant ensemble Jacob Obrecht!*

Ok let start this whit im burning whit passion ear hearing there is a new Brabant ensemble comming up december 29, oh thank you mister Rice, i love you mister, i cannot wait any longer, it will be my release of 2018, fine franco-flemish polyphony done the english way no problem whit that, some criticized english ensemble doeing Benelux composer as ''too english'' in singning sort of speak, but Brabant ensemble rarely disapointed me.

What is your ost anticipated reccord , you know the date and can't wait?


----------

